# Lord Grimley Introduces AtmosfearFX Home Haunt DVDs!!!!



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Now in Stock. Easy to use and very cool effects for a very reasonable price. The DVDs can be used on TVs, Computers and projectors. Each DVD has different effects and different run times. Please watch the video links for a sneak peak of what is on each DVD. Links to purchase are at the bottom of each entry.









Ghostly Apparitions







http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2619

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Gh...742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af44e871e


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Bloody Walls






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2468

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Bl...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aeda67c97


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Creepy Crawlies






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2469

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Cr...615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd5180ba7


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack O' Lantern Jamboree






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2632&cat=163

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390636524419


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Shades of Evil






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2465

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Sh...168?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aeda68a20


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Tricks and Treats






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2466

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Tr...180?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cce7b3a94


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Thrill Pack






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2470

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Th...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cce7b6d2e


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgpVrc15hv4

Unliving Portraits






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2467

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Un...927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af1be7a9f


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Zombie Invasion






http://lordgrimley.com/item.php?item=2464

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Zo...450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aeda677b2


----------

